# Bride



## thebeatles (Nov 2, 2010)

From my first bridal shoot yesterday.  Thanks for looking! :thumbup:


----------



## Sisco (Nov 2, 2010)

Stunning!  The details, pose, everything is classic!
I would be tempted to crop out that column though...just me.:blushing:


----------



## mwcfarms (Nov 2, 2010)

Very lovely. Only thing that bugs me is the column in the back.


----------



## dcketcham (Nov 2, 2010)

agree with everyone above... 
but.. WOW !

Great use of DOF! 

Lovely capture and I truly think that the BW is probably the only way to go with this one


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2010)

Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 2, 2010)

Yes, the column does bother me a bit but to keep the same size ratio while getting rid of it, you may have to shave off the top of the mirror which I think would be worse.

Good job.


----------



## thebeatles (Nov 2, 2010)

Sisco said:


> Stunning!  The details, pose, everything is classic!
> I would be tempted to crop out that column though...just me.:blushing:



Thank you! I tried cropping out the column and wasn't sure that the photo had the same impact.  As cloudwalker stated, the mirror gets cut off and things seem awfully different.  Maybe I should try burning in the column a bit.  Do you think I could get away with that?   



mwcfarms said:


> Very lovely. Only thing that bugs me is the column in the back.



Thanks!



dcketcham said:


> agree with everyone above...
> but.. WOW !
> 
> Great use of DOF!
> ...



Thank you!  You are right, I shot this in color and it just didn't have the same effect.



Derrel said:


> Looks pretty good to me.



Thank you sir.



c.cloudwalker said:


> Yes, the column does bother me a bit but to keep the same size ratio while getting rid of it, you may have to shave off the top of the mirror which I think would be worse.
> 
> Good job.



Thanks!:thumbup:


----------



## Sisco (Nov 2, 2010)

You can always do a Custom Ratio for framings sake.


----------



## invisible (Nov 14, 2010)

Stunning, and I'm sure the bride and groom loved it. Neither the column nor the chairs bother me at all.


----------



## Allen (Nov 14, 2010)

No, leave the column.  It adds grander to the room and there is a metaphorical mirroring between the pose and the column.


----------



## Arch (Nov 14, 2010)

Nailed it, great shot :thumbup:


----------



## twoboysnmygirl (Nov 14, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## AmberCantrell (Nov 20, 2010)

I'd clone out the chairs on the right, crop out the column and crop part of the ceiling to bring the image back to proportion.

Otherwise, I love the feeling of reflection on either side of the bride. The whole atmosphere really plays off the dress and that's wonderful. The expression and the pose are really spot on... all in all, great image!


----------



## Eagleers (Nov 20, 2010)

No great shot the little part of her dress behind her on the left bothers me a little but great shot


----------



## 8ball (Nov 20, 2010)

Amazing shot!


----------



## kundalini (Nov 20, 2010)

Allen said:


> No, leave the column. It adds grander to the room and there is a metaphorical mirroring between the pose and the column.


 ^^  That one.

Brilliant work beatles.


----------

